# Surgery for Diamond



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry that we have not posted updates for a while. I guess we have been somewhat superstitious. Diamond's wound from her ruptured anal gland has not healed, and her vet referred us to a specialist. We were told two things could happen: we would be told Diamond's wound would eventually heal on its own or Diamond would need her anal glands removed surgically. I guess we thought that if we didn't utter the word 'surgery' it would not come to that. 
We took Diamond today to a board certified specialist in small animal internal medicine. He taught at the Ontario Veterinary College for 15 years. He strongly recommended that we surgically remove the anal glands because there is no sign that the ruptured gland will heal on its own. Furthermore, he believes the one gland is not really a healthy functioning gland, so it should be removed to prevent further problems/complications. He said if they were going to remove one gland, they should do both just to get it all over with at once. 
The vet doing a residency with the specialist agreed, as did the board certified specialist surgeon he consulted. 
We asked about possible complications. We were told that, yes, there is a small risk that Diamond could suffer incontinence for life after the surgery. However, we were informed that this is a small risk, especially when a specialist accustomed to performing the surgery does it. The vet we consulted could not think of a case of a dog having surgery at his hospital that become incontinent. Aside from the anal gland issue, Diamond is a very healthy dog, so they expect her to tolerate the surgery well and to recover quickly.
Therefore, we have reluctantly decided that Diamond will have surgery on Thursday to remove both her anal glands. The surgery will be performed by a vet who has been certified as a specialist in small animal surgery by the American College of Veterinary Surgeons. The anesthesia will be done by a vet certified as a specialist by the American College of Veterinary Anesthesiologists. She will stay in the hospital overnight Thursday, Friday, and possible Saturday. The hospital has staff to care for recovering animals 24 hours a day. The hospital is also a 24 hour emergency vet centre, so at least one veterinarian is there at all times. 
We are told that when she comes out of the hospital she should be well on the way to recovery. 
We are so worried for our little pup. We love her and want her to have a long happy life with us. We pray that her surgery will be successful and that there will be no complications. 
I have listed the precautions we have taken to make sure we have real experts helping Diamond so that the surgery is done properly. We are paying a small fortune even though both Diamond's mommy and I are fresh out of university. We wouldn't dream of risking Diamond's health to save a few bucks. 
If anyone knows of anything else we should ask the hospital staff to pay special attention to when we drop our baby off on Thursday, please let us know. 
However, the most helpful things right now are probably prayers, good thoughts and good wishes for our little Diamond. 
Thanks in advance - Diamond's very worried Daddy (and her worried mommy too)


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear Diamond's anal glands haven't healed on their own. I know you must be worried sick about the surgery, but it sounds like it's the best option and I'm sure she'll come through with flying colors. I will be praying for Diamond on Thursday.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending you lots of prayers and good thoughts for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

it sounds like you have done a lot of homework to make sure that little diamond gets the care she needs. best of luck to her and hugs to you and her mom!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Scary as it is, it sounds like she couldn't be in better hands... lots of people checking and double checking and round the clock care. :thumbsup: She has been suffering with this for awhile now, in a way I'm sure it will be a relief that it will finally be taken care of. What's going on with the MRSA infection? Did that clear up? Poor sweetheart, she's had a rough few months. She's obviously a very strong little baby...I'm sure she will pull through with flying colors!!! I will definitely keep her and your family in my most positive thoughts and prayers for a very successful surgery Thursday and a super speedy recovery!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have talked with Anne this afternoon and she told me that Diamond has been cleared of MRSA......so that is excellent. We all just need to say a prayer for Diamond on Thursday Morning early. I know they can't wait to get her back home and feeling good again. This baby and her parents have been through a lot and I want to see happy roads ahead for this darling little one~~~~:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts your way and hoping for a speedy recovery for your sweet baby Diamond. :heart:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the complications and we are praying and hoping for the best.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sending good thoughts your way for a rapid recovery:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, baby girl Diamond. Praying all goes well and you have a speedy recovery. You have the best Parents. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way! Hugs to you all!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so sorry little diamond has to have surgery but it does sound at this point it is the best option for her. Do remember there is even a smsll risk when pooches have dentals and so yes they do have to let owners there is risk....there is risk to any surgery. 
Having said that it seems she is in very excellent hands and though you can't help but worry... once overwith I'm sure your little girl is going to feel soooo much better, and so will you and her mommy!
be assured your little girl will be in my prayers for successful surgery, no complications... and speedy recovery!
Please do update!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You are the best daddy and mommy that Diamond could ever imagine having.:wub: I know how worried you've been over the MRSA, the wound, and now this surgery but you've done an amazing job finding the very best option for your sweet Diamond. I feel so badly for all of you and hope and pray that this will finally help you all turn the corner to true recovery. I really think it will. No one likes to think of going in (or sending their sweet pup into) surgery but I really think this will be your best route to health. 
I'm assuming all blood work has been done on her in advance of the surgery to see that's all fine. I'm sending thoughts, prayers and lots of love to the three of you. When Tyler was held overnight at the vet after his neuter I felt bad that he wasn't with me but I think it's the best thing to let the experts take care post-surgery. Our little ones are really out of it from the anesthesia and it will give you a chance to rest in anticipation of getting Diamond home. Please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Our heart-felt thanks to everyone for your expressions of support, your prayers and good thoughts. Diamond's mommy and I are both having a tough time right now thinking about taking her in for surgery tomorrow, but we know it is for the best, and your posts help us feel better.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope your Bay girl will be fine after the surgery!! I am sure she will be. Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers. Think positive. Good luck tomorrow:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I lift little Diamond into your loving arms. Lord I pray everything will go well and precious Diamond will feel very little discomfort, may she heal quickly. I also ask for peace and comfort for Diamond's mommy and daddy. In Jesus name I pray. Amen 

I'll be watching for a update


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Sending prayers to you!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just to assure you that I have little diamond in my prayers today as she goes thru her surgery! will be looking for your update that it's all over and all is well!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

keeping your baby in my thoughts and prayers (((hugs)))


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hopefully this surgery will help Diamond right away. Poor baby has had such a time of it with the infection and she deserves to be on the mend! Thoughts and prayers for you guys today. Hugs, too!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I will keep Diamond in prayer. Please keep us posted


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you all this morning -- positive thoughts and prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for Diamond rayer:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww, poor little Diamond...sending lots of prayers and hugs...


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

I only have time to post a quick update before I go back to work, but Diamond is out of surgery and doing well. 
They said the surgery went well, without complications and that Diamond lost very little blood. When they called us they said that Diamond was doing well, that she had come out of the anesthetic and was very alert. 
They are sending the anal glands off to a pathologist and a histologist to make sure that Diamond has no deeper problems. However, they are confident that she does not. They said that Diamond has so far tolerated things so well that she may be able to come home tomorrow. However, we will have to see how things go. 
Diamond's mommy and I are very happy that the surgery went well. Now we just hope for a quick and complete recovery. Of course, we hate that we have to leave her at the hospital today, but we know it's best for her recovery. (And it gives us time to shop for a new super-comfy dog bed for her to sleep in while she recovers).


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! Here's to a speedy recovery, beautiful Diamond Girl.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so happy to hear your report that Diamond is doing well after surgery. I am so releived for you. Hugs to you all.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

thach8 said:


> I only have time to post a quick update before I go back to work, but Diamond is out of surgery and doing well.
> They said the surgery went well, without complications and that Diamond lost very little blood. When they called us they said that Diamond was doing well, that she had come out of the anesthetic and was very alert.
> They are sending the anal glands off to a pathologist and a histologist to make sure that Diamond has no deeper problems. However, they are confident that she does not. They said that Diamond has so far tolerated things so well that she may be able to come home tomorrow. However, we will have to see how things go.
> Diamond's mommy and I are very happy that the surgery went well. Now we just hope for a quick and complete recovery. Of course, we hate that we have to leave her at the hospital today, but we know it's best for her recovery. (And it gives us time to shop for a new super-comfy dog bed for her to sleep in while she recovers).


*Oh HOORAY!!!!!* This is the news I've been waiting to hear!!!! Diamond is a strong little fighter - she will feel SO MUCH BETTER (in fact, probably does already)... can't wait til she's home with you guys again! Yeah Diamond Baby!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just saw this thread and am so happy to hear that little Diamond is recoverin and will be fine.[[[hugs]]]


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so happy to hear this update! I hope you get to bring her home tomorrow - she's a tough one!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!!! Yippee!!!! Wonderful!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili:Sooooooooo Happy the surgery is over and she did so well!!! You're little girl will be back in your arms in no time and I'll bet once completely healed your're little Diamond is going to feel a heck of alot better! ... and so will Daddy and Mommy knowing this has all been cleared up for her!

Healing prayers going out for you little girl!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So glad Diamond is done w/ her surgery. She'll appreciate that nice comfy bed...


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update!!! I bet she will feel so much better now. Looking forward to seeing pics of her playing soon.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

We brought little Diamond home today. Her specialist at the animal hospital called and said she was recoving very well. He said she was sad though and not eating much, so he thought it would be best for her to come home today. He thought she would eat better at home when she is happier. 
We brought her home to a brand new bed, but she insists on trying to jump onto the couch. (even though we also bought her stairs.) She is determined to be her old self. 
It's awful to look at her little behind. It looks quite sore with the sutures. 
When we brought her home she gave us a bark to let us know she wanted to go out to go to the washroom. We took her to the grass and she went pee and poo. We hope this means that she retains full control of her bowel movements. 
We will be doing everything we can to make her comfortable. 
We thank everyone for the expressions of concern and support. It helps. Please continue to pray for a full and speedy recovery for our little girl.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, it's so good to hear that she's doing so well! I hope that she's not in pain at all.. sounds rather ouchy!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh glad little diamond id home and wll continue the prayers for her speedy recovery. It does sound like her "functions' are working normally which is a big relief! ...heal quickly little girl!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I took Abbey in to have her glands express a few weeks ago, they charged me $75!!!! Can you believe it? She's already scooting again :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hugs to that sweet little one!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahh glad little diamond id home and wll continue the prayers for her speedy recovery. It does sound like her "functions' are working normally which is a big relief! ...heal quickly little girl!


Unfortunately, we were too quick to be optimistic. Her initial bathroom "performance" was not indicative of what happened the rest of the night. 
I apologize for the unpleasant subject, but poo has been leaking or "squishing" out involuntarily. Now we are freaking out. We are just worried literally sick because the significant complication that can occur from this surgery is a loss of control over pooing. 
I have read in some articles that this can be a temporary complication of the surgery that resolves in a few days to a couple of weeks. I also read the experience of someone on this board. Their pup had anal glands removed and the pup lacked control for about a week then regained control over the second week. 
We pray with everything in us that this is in fact a temporary side-effect. We have phoned our animal hospital three times, but we are still waiting for them to get in contact with the surgeon. :angry:
If anyone has helpful information for us, it would be greatly appreciated. Otherwise, the standard good thoughts and prayers are helpful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, it sounded like everything was going so well. I have no idea about the surgery but after Tyler had his complicated neuter for cryptorchidism and 8 teeth pulled, he had horrible diarrhea for 6 days. As you said, very loose and just coming out all the time. They said that it was from the anesthesia and maybe the stress, so I'm hoping that's what is happening with Diamond. And I'm sure his surgery was much longer and more complicated than Tyler's procedure. It's so frustrating when you can't get thru to the doctor/surgeon.
I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers to poor little Diamond -- she's been through so much and that diarrhea is a nightmare to try to clean as well. I gather you also have to find out what is best to use to keep the area clean and also see if this was happening while she was at the animal hospital. Let us know how she does.:grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So relieved she is back home with you guys...

Hoping the leakage is just from healing/soreness and resolves as the area heals more completely (maybe it hurts and she is keeping the muscles from pulling fully closed because it still hurts from the surgery?)


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the support. When I last posted we were trying to get in touch with the surgeon. We got in touch with the surgery resident, who contacted Diamond's surgeon. They confirmed what we hoped, that dogs can have temporary incontinence after this type of surgery. I guess the area can become inflamed/irritated following the surgery and it may take somewhere between a few days and a couple weeks for the dog to get control back. We fervently pray that this condition is temporary and that Diamond will recover quickly and completely.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry little Diamond is going through this. I hope & pray she'll be back to normal real soon.rayer:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am praying for little sweet Diamond. I know he'll be better soon. HUGS:amen:



thach8 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the support. When I last posted we were trying to get in touch with the surgeon. We got in touch with the surgery resident, who contacted Diamond's surgeon. They confirmed what we hoped, that dogs can have temporary incontinence after this type of surgery. I guess the area can become inflamed/irritated following the surgery and it may take somewhere between a few days and a couple weeks for the dog to get control back. We fervently pray that this condition is temporary and that Diamond will recover quickly and completely.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

momtoboo said:


> I'm so sorry little Diamond is going through this. I hope & pray she'll be back to normal real soon.rayer:


 Thanks for your support. 
By the way, I love your video avatar; your fluffs are so beautiful. We hope Diamond looks like those playful pups again soon.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for Diamond


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and Diamond {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug: hopefully it's only temporary.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Precious Diamond you have been through so much, looking forward to hearing she's back to herself. I just said a prayer for a fast recovery


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

We are so touched by the fact that so many people care about little Diamond. It helps us get through the tough times. We thought we would share a picture of the little creature in her new hudson's bay bed resting comfortably.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Diamond. Hugs and kisses goodnight. You look so sweet. :wub: Hoping each day is a brighter one.:smootch:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure it was very stressful to have this little 'set-back' after the very positive looking bowel movements she initally had when she got home. 
So glad you got some information that takes some of that stress away.... knowing this is not unusual is very encouraging. 
The prayers are continuing for her to get back to totally normal in record time! She and her mommy&daddy have been thru a lot!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

thach8 said:


> Thanks for your support.
> By the way, I love your video avatar; your fluffs are so beautiful. We hope Diamond looks like those playful pups again soon.


Thanks, I'm sure little Diamond will be looking & feeling really playful soon.Hang in there, she'll be ok,just needs a little more time. 



thach8 said:


> We are so touched by the fact that so many people care about little Diamond. It helps us get through the tough times. We thought we would share a picture of the little creature in her new hudson's bay bed resting comfortably.


AWWW, that picture of Diamond melts my heart. Give her a hug for me. I wrapped Boo's tail just like that after his 1st knee surgery. His tail was tickling his shaved leg & driving him nuts.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

I thought I would provide a quick update on Diamond's recovery. The vet hospital called back today to let us know about the results of the biopsys of her anal glands. Her left gland (which was the really injured one that wasn't healing) looked pretty rough evidently. It had a lot of scar tissue, had injured some surrounding tissue and just needed to come out. The right gland was normal, but they took it out as a preventative measure because they were taking the other one out. 
It is good news that there was no cancer or anything else. However, I am beating myself up about letting them take the right gland out. The specialist recommended it, but I've since read that permenant incontinence is more likely when they take two glands out than one. We should only have let them take out the damaged one. 
Diamond did a squat outside Sunday afternoon and yesterday morning to express her bowels. We hope this means she is moving to full recovery. However, she continues to have little bits of leakage. It is just terrifying. I'm so afraid my little darling dog will never return to normal. 
I continue to pray that she will fully recover (they say it can take a couple weeks, and it has only been 5 days). However, I don't know how I will make it through all the uncertainty. 
- Diamond's worried daddy (who wants desperately just to be Diamond's proud, happy Daddy again)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As bad as things are, be a proud, happy dad because precious Diamond didn't have cancer.:chili: I'm sure that they weren't sure about cancer or not and wouldn't have wanted to put Diamond thru another round of surgery if it was cancer and could have spread to the other gland. I'm praying for you all and I really think that time will heal what's ailing her. At least from reading those older posts on SM it seems like this type of recovery is common. She's just had major surgery, they messed with her little derriere so it probably will take time. Sending you my best and be very proud of yourselves and your little doll, Diamond for being so strong through all of this.:grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would have encouraged you to remove both. Typically both glands end up being a problem and a second major surgery would be no fun.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you so much, Susan and "JMM"; We tried to do everything right. Sometimes I guess I just doubt myself and need some encouragement. (You may be able to tell Tiffany and I don't have any children. Making decisions affecting another little life is quite new to us).


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So sorry you are having to go through such an ordeal with little Diamond. I am sure he will be as good as ever in a week or so. There are so many prayers going for him. Love from Rocky and his Mommy




thach8 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the support. When I last posted we were trying to get in touch with the surgeon. We got in touch with the surgery resident, who contacted Diamond's surgeon. They confirmed what we hoped, that dogs can have temporary incontinence after this type of surgery. I guess the area can become inflamed/irritated following the surgery and it may take somewhere between a few days and a couple weeks for the dog to get control back. We fervently pray that this condition is temporary and that Diamond will recover quickly and completely.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, it has been one week since Diamond's surgery. She seems to be doing better. She has had very little leakage from her bum today, and she squatted to take a good poo this morning. We hope that this recovery continues. 
She also is more active, looking and acting more like her normal self. 
Please pray for her progress to continue. 
Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for the update.

A little story that might encourage you: I had a bichon named Peaches before I got Nikki. Peaches had ruptured a disk in her back, and had emergency surgery. When she came home, she couldn't walk. The vet gave me instructions on how to do physical therapy with her so that she could learn to use her back legs again. At first, I thought that there was no way she would ever walk again. She and I worked very hard to strengthen her legs. It took about 3 weeks for her to pick herself up on her back legs, and the day that happened, I cried for a long time. But at first, I thought it wouldn't be possible. I was sure I'd have to find her a little cart and be done with it. But she proved me wrong, thank goodness. 

These little dogs are so resilient, I am sure that Diamond will be back to normal someday soon. Then we can all shed tears of joy with you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That story made me cry...so sweet.:wub:



Nikki's Mom said:


> Thank you for the update.
> 
> A little story that might encourage you: I had a bichon named Peaches before I got Nikki. Peaches had ruptured a disk in her back, and had emergency surgery. When she came home, she couldn't walk. The vet gave me instructions on how to do physical therapy with her so that she could learn to use her back legs again. At first, I thought that there was no way she would ever walk again. She and I worked very hard to strengthen her legs. It took about 3 weeks for her to pick herself up on her back legs, and the day that happened, I cried for a long time. But at first, I thought it wouldn't be possible. I was sure I'd have to find her a little cart and be done with it. But she proved me wrong, thank goodness.
> 
> These little dogs are so resilient, I am sure that Diamond will be back to normal someday soon. Then we can all shed tears of joy with you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I know that Diamond will be ok...look at all the prayers she is getting. Keep the faith! Hugs:wub2:



thach8 said:


> Well, it has been one week since Diamond's surgery. She seems to be doing better. She has had very little leakage from her bum today, and she squatted to take a good poo this morning. We hope that this recovery continues.
> She also is more active, looking and acting more like her normal self.
> Please pray for her progress to continue.
> Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

thach8 said:


> Well, it has been one week since Diamond's surgery. She seems to be doing better. She has had very little leakage from her bum today, and she squatted to take a good poo this morning. We hope that this recovery continues.
> She also is more active, looking and acting more like her normal self.
> Please pray for her progress to continue.
> Thanks again for all the support.


That is wonderful to hear!!! I am so glad she is making progress......she is truly a Diamond in the rough!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am keeping Diamond in my thoughts and prayers. Good to hear better news.:aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh it does sound very encourging that things are imjproving day by day. ( though I know we tend to want things 'fixed' now! for our wee-ones!

We don't have children either, but I think even for those that do.. trying to do the very best for these little ones is a stressful . You did all the right things and from there you just have to pray the outcome is as you hope. It sounds like in little Diamonds case that will come to be and I'm so happy for you.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So happy to hear of her great progress...bet she is feeling so much better now!!! xoxox


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

I would ask what pre-anesthetic bloodwork they do?


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Just thought I'd post another quick update on Diamond's recovery. We took her to the vet yesterday for a little check-up on the healing process. The vet says the incisions look excellent, that she is healing very well. 
We got some Metacam anti-inflammatory to help Diamond feel a little more comfortable as she we trying to get at her bum every 30 seconds Friday night and Saturday morning. It seems like it has helped. 
She squatted to poo yesterday and had very few accidents thereafter (only when she was really excited). She squatted again today and hasn't had an accident since. 
Also, both yesterday and today, she let us know when she had to go out. 
We are very hopeful that this means that her nerves are intact, that her muscle is healing properly and that she will regain full control. 
Our vet told us that we had a very excellent surgeon do the surgery and that if he had hit her nerves in removing the glands, he would have owned up to it, so her accidents should only be temporary. 
Anyway, the progress these last couple of days has been encouraging. She will go to see the internal medicine specialist on Thursday to have her stitches removed and for a check-up. We hope things are almost back to normal by then. We will certainly post an update. 
Thanks again for the support.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh WONDERFUL NEWS!!! Sounds like things are returning to normal a bit more every day!! and the best of all sounds like little Diamond is feeling so much better!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Fabulous news...keep up the good healing pretty girl!!!!:wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

It's great to hear Diamond is healing! I hope Thursday's appointment confirms the best possible news!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

This is super fantastic news!!!!! So happy to hear it. Kisses for Diamond from Rocky.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:sweatdrop: Phew !! That's really good news. I know mom and dad's nerves are shot so happy that it looks like Diamond's are intact.:HistericalSmiley: (I feel like I can lighten up a little now that it looks like you're seeing the end of the tunnel.) I'm really praying that this is the end of a very long saga for all of you and that Diamond can just go back to being a normal, fabulous, adorable girl.:wub: Sending hugs to all of you.:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im soo happy ur lil girl is on the mend!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just read this post today and I am so happy that Diamond is coming along nicely. Hope all continues to go well for her. 

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It is wonderful to hear that Diamond is feeling so good and making progress each day!!!! God bless her!!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So glad Diamond is on the mend!!! Hopefully she'll be as good as new very shortly!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

We finally have some very good news about Diamond. She has recovered from surgery. She is basically her old self again. 
She is happy. She runs. She plays. AND she lets us know every time she needs to go poo or pee and goes poo only outside. (We have still observed her having a couple accidents on rare occassions when she gets over-excited with other dogs, etc, but they are very infrequent and may still disappear completely).
By the time her stitches were removed on Thursday she had control of her bowel movements again. The vets removed her stitches and said she healed very well. 
We are overjoyed that our little girl has recovered from the nasty surgery. We are also glad she will never have problems with her anal glands again. 
Thanks to everyone for your support and prayers through this ordeal. 
- Diamond's Happy Daddy (and her Mommy)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that is the greatest news, you must be so happy to finally have this over with knowing Diamond is OK.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is the most wonderful news, I was so worried about Diamond!! That little one has been through so much and now she is healthy and getting so strong!! I am so happy for the both of you and especially that baby girl!!!!:wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wonderful news! Thanks for letting us know! :chili::chili:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

amazing! I have been hoping to see a post about sweet Diamond again! I am so glad she is doing so well!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So glad to hear good news on little Diamond,we were all so worried about her. Poor little thing.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Happy to read little Diamond is almost over her ordeal. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Let the normal, fun, feisty, and frenetic Maltese games begin. :chili::chili: Little Diamond is back, and she's better than ever. I'm so happy for the three of you. What an ordeal but Diamond was amazing through it and clearly had the most awesome parents. So I give you two permission to go get a massage or something to relieve the tension all these months and for Diamond to be a normal, very happy healthy fluff. And we better start seeing some pictures. :thumbsup::thumbsup: And a thumbs up to her surgeon so that Diamond doesn't have a pain in her cute little butt anymore.:blush:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So happy for Diamond! 
That she sounds much better and is in good spirits!
Guess Diamonds are pretty tough!! 
Give her a hug from us!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

YAY, I'm sooooo happy to hear this GREAT post! Kisses for Diamond xxxxxxxxx


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Excellent news! Hugs to you all!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome news !!!


----------

